
Will You Be Able to Run a Modern Desktop Environment in 2016 Without Systemd? - mariuz
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/11/25/1728238/will-you-be-able-to-run-a-modern-desktop-environment-in-2016-without-systemd
======
JdeBP
... the embedded bug report in which is hyperlinked in Hacker News at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10629407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10629407)
.

